

Slimscroll.js: Make any browser display iOS style scrollbars - thomasfl
https://github.com/venkateshwar/slim-scroll

======
thomasfl
It's a bit tricky, but this library seems to push the ordinary scrollbar out
of view and generate a new iOS style scrollbar replacement instead.

